# Stem Cell Therapy



## perfecttreatment (Mar 1, 2011)

Hello World! Newbie here!

Hi, my name is Jean Michaels. I am new to this site and thankful that I have found this one. I have known a lot of people who have suffered and still suffering Alzheimer???s and Parkinson???s disease. Great that advanced treatment like stem cell has been discovered to help people who are affected by the said disease. Let me open the door regarding Stem Cell Therapy in this forum and I hope that I could be able to give a helping hand. Feel free to ask me on stem cell therapy so I could be able to provide certain knowledge for this and get started for a valuable discussion.

Cheers!


----------



## perfecttreatment (Mar 1, 2011)

Stem Cell Therapy

Issues relating to a wide series of innovative health technologies are currently being covered and discussed in the web. Different treatment methods were introduced in the field and unquestionably, people keep way on what is more effective and safe way of healing procedure. Stem cell treatment is one of the intervention strategies that can address problems on human diseases and experts find its potential to treat such as brain damage, cancer, heart damage, deafness, diabetes and other complications.

Stem cell treatment has its prospective to change the face of diseases and alleviate the suffering of humans. This kind of treatment introduces new cells into damaged tissues and it can replace damage areas in the body with a minimal risk of rejection and side effects. Stem cells give rise to subsequent generations with variable degrees of differentiation capacities. Different innovations in this field are still arising and medical researchers anticipate that soon they’ll be able to treat cancer other illnesses. 

There are approved centers that are currently focuses on offering stem cell transplantation to help restore function of a variety of organs and tissues, and to prolong life, enhance emotional and mental outlook, and offer effective relief of a variety of conditions and functional disorders. 

Always do remember that dealing with the best medical practitioners is an essential factor to fulfill best treatment results.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 1, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*perfecttreatment* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member


*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## nononsensemuscle (Mar 2, 2011)

Welcome perfecttreatment.  I've always wondered what exactly stem cell research was and you just shed a little bit of light for me.  Thanks for the insight!


----------



## vortrit (Mar 2, 2011)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## whitemike370 (Mar 2, 2011)

welcome to the board


----------



## perfecttreatment (Mar 3, 2011)

nononsensemuscle said:


> Welcome perfecttreatment.  I've always wondered what exactly stem cell research was and you just shed a little bit of light for me.  Thanks for the insight!



Thanks nononsensemuscle! It's nice to be in this forum finally!.. Please feel free to ask questions regarding stem cells or stem cell treatment.


----------



## fitnright (Mar 3, 2011)

thanks for giving us info about stem cell


----------



## perfecttreatment (Mar 3, 2011)

Welcome fitnright! It's my pleasure to give such info!  I hope it gave light to what is stem cell therapy!


----------



## perfecttreatment (Mar 3, 2011)

Stem Cells Treatment Offer Hope for the Future 

Stem cell treatments, research and technology is permanent fixture in 21st century medical research. Continued efforts to research and develop embryonic stem cell treatments and procedures doesn't merely mean cloning human beings or involve moral and ethical controversies or issues surrounding such research. Embryonic stem cells provide the basic building blocks and structure of the development of various cellular and tissue structure in the human body, and stem cell research irrefutably offers potential treatments that may eventually cure many disease processes, enable people with spinal cord injuries to walk again, and guide researchers to develop medications that will end to cognitive impairment diseases such as Alzheimer's and Parkinson's Disease.

Stem cell treatments are developed to change the face of diseases and give rise to a different but effective way of individual treatment to some serious diseases like cancer. Dealing with the best clinic that has the reputation in the field of embryonic stem cell research and clinical operations, patients can assure safety and curative effects. 

The EmCell Therapy Clinic is one of the world's largest fetal or embryonic stem cell transplantation centers that addresses various conditions and disease processes. Embryonic stem cell research and development continues to offer curative effects, which is one of the most promising aspects of cell research and therapies. This clinic is focuses their attention on embryonic stem cell transplantation related transplantation of the basic building blocks of all tissues and organs, not the tissues or organs themselves, that are responsible for various functions in the body and provide the basic structures for musculature, blood, immune system, nervous and other body systems.


----------



## bartvd (Mar 6, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## perfecttreatment (Mar 8, 2011)

Stem cell therapy in Ukraine have performed more than 5,000 transplantations of embryonic stem cells for people from the different parts of the world and still increase their standard to prolong life and improve the quality of life for thousands of patients.Amazingly, stem cell therapy can ignite hope for some patients with incurable diseases.


----------



## phosphor (Mar 9, 2011)

You may want to move your discussion over to a more viewed area of the board to spark up more of a conversation, welcome!


----------



## buddhaluv (Mar 30, 2011)

welcome !


----------

